# How to put wireless card in Monitor Mode?



## whiteunibrow (Aug 23, 2009)

In linux, I would use iwconfig or wlanconfig for that. But in Leopard there's no iwconfig. So is there an ifconfig command for this or what?

Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps this would do http://osxdaily.com/2007/01/18/airport-the-little-known-command-line-wireless-utility/


----------



## whiteunibrow (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah I see. I had heard of the airport command, but I did a "man airport" and got nothing, so I gave up on that. Now I see that it was there but the link had to be made. Thank you.

EDIT: Actually this tool seems useful but it does not offer a way that I can see to put your card into Monitor Mode. I think I'm back where I started...


----------

